# New Bulova Lunar Pilot



## tayloreuph

News via Redbar. Bulova is dropping a new version of the Lunar Pilot. Blue panda dial, 43mm case rather than the 46 of the current model, (also the classic black dial) no date. Comes with a new style bracelet with quick release and a blue textured strap. Same 262kHz movement. Dropping in January. Retail in the $900 range.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scaramouche

Very interesting. Finally Bulova heard their customers.


----------



## Relojeros

I feel this is going to work well for them... to the point that in 1 or 2 years we will have a 43mm Classic Lunar Pilot.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Those colors look great. Might have to add one of these to my collection.


----------



## Buramu

Now that has my attention. The current one has ridiculous dimensions, barely wearable by today’s standards. But at 43mm it may be _just_ ok for my 7.5” wrist.


----------



## Conundrum1911

I have the 45mm LP and think it wears fine, but had the same watch been available in 43mm I probably would have went for the smaller one. That said, still prefer the classic dial and blasted case over the other versions.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Considering the number of Hamilton and Tissot offerings that fall below that price point, all I can say is good luck to Bulova.

My original version juuuuuust barely fitting on my wrist.


----------



## mi6_

Seems like 40-41mm would have been a smarter choice given the current watch trends. The old 45mm version was huge, so at least this is a slight improvement.


----------



## Pangaea

Why not at least 42mm?


----------



## sub7th

Awe man... I literally JUST bought this!
The new version always comes out immediately after I buy something.

What else do you all want a new version of?
Apparently, all I have to do is spend my money and your wishes will come true. 😣


----------



## HimselfWhatANooob

sub7th said:


> Awe man... I literally JUST bought this!
> The new version always comes out immediately after I buy something.
> 
> Same here! At least this version is half the price


----------



## peewee102

Conundrum1911 said:


> I have the 45mm LP and think it wears fine, but had the same watch been available in 43mm I probably would have went for the smaller one. That said, still prefer the classic dial and blasted case over the other versions.


I agree. I wonder if the new one has a 12-hour counter. I think the 1/10 second one is useless.


----------



## 357-Mag

I'm happy with my 2016 model and have grown to love it, but that 43mm would be ideal. Found this YouTube short from WatchChris if anyone wants to see it on a wrist shot.








First look! Smaller Bulova Lunar Pilot 43mm. Same size as the watch that was on the moon #shorts


First look! Smaller Bulova Lunar Pilot 43mm. Same size as the watch that was on the moon #shorts




www.youtube.com


----------



## caktaylor

sub7th said:


> Awe man... I literally JUST bought this!
> The new version always comes out immediately after I buy something.
> 
> What else do you all want a new version of?
> Apparently, all I have to do is spend my money and your wishes will come true. 😣
> View attachment 16920751


Well then, I guess we should all be thanking you for FINALLY making the purchase.


----------



## wwarren

sub7th said:


> Awe man... I literally JUST bought this!
> The new version always comes out immediately after I buy something.
> 
> What else do you all want a new version of?
> Apparently, all I have to do is spend my money and your wishes will come true. 😣
> View attachment 16920751


Great photo!


----------



## tmathes

A somewhat better view of the two 43mm models:


----------



## 120Clicks

While the newer size is cool, and I would like to see one in person, I really don't see myself getting out of my current LP. I have a 7¼" wrist and I have no issues with it's size. Seems Bulova is starting to trend in the right direction though, when it comes to sizing. I do also like that these newer versions will all be no-date dials as is historically accurate. Cool things are still yet to come from Bulova and I can not wait to see them!


----------



## capilla1

Pangaea said:


> Why not at least 42mm?


I think 43mm was the size of the original lunar pilot. I know if they made a 39-41 it would sell like hotcakes. 

It would be cool if they released a version with the vintage lume. I know someone did it here did a mod a while back. I cant seem to find the picture.


----------



## tayloreuph

capilla1 said:


> I think 43mm was the size of the original lunar pilot. I know if they made a 39-41 it would sell like hotcakes.
> 
> It would be cool if they released a version with the vintage lume. I know someone did it here did a mod a while back. I cant seem to find the picture.


If they made it 39-41 and mechanical, it would sell like hotcakes. I think the quartz at the current size is selling pretty well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks

tayloreuph said:


> If they made it 39-41 and mechanical, it would sell like hotcakes. I think the quartz at the current size is selling pretty well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, yes. But then everyone would just complain about the price point of a mechanical movement and tell you what you "could have bought" with the same money. 🤷🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## tayloreuph

120Clicks said:


> Cool, yes. But then everyone would just complain about the price point of a mechanical movement and tell you what you "could have bought" with the same money.


“Been on the Moon!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siwash

Love it. Hate the price. I'm not a chrono-guy but would've popped up to $500 for a 40-42 on steel bracelet.


----------



## LLJ

It’s a famously large watch, yet they only reduced the size by 1.5 millimeters. 

I wonder if the decision had to do with manufacturing. For instance, maybe they were able to re-use components of the original 45mm design by only making a small change in the case size. 

It would be interesting to compare the size of the dial, handset, and accumulators between the two models.


----------



## snaimpally

They dropped it from 46mm to 43mm - meh! 40mm would have been better. Wasn't the original slightly under 40mm?


----------



## ursacava

snaimpally said:


> They dropped it from 46mm to 43mm - meh! 40mm would have been better. Wasn't the original slightly under 40mm?


No, the original was 43 and change. The 45mm reissue is less than 2mm larger than the original. This new model at 43mm is a fraction of a mm smaller than the original. I've not seen an image with the back removed, but I bet they reduced the thickness of the nylon spacer ring around the movement. The big news is not so much the tiny reduction in diameter, but the fact that the lug-to-lug distance is shorter (by a disproportionate amount, i.e. more than the reduction in diameter, but it's what people wanted).


----------



## Seabee1

snaimpally said:


> They dropped it from 46mm to 43mm - meh! 40mm would have been better. Wasn't the original slightly under 40mm?











Size of the original Bulova moon watch?


The reissued Blulova moon watch is 45mm but what was the size of the original one? Was it really 45mm?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## grenert

ursacava said:


> The big news is not so much the tiny reduction in diameter, but the fact that the lug-to-lug distance is shorter (by a disproportionate amount, i.e. more than the reduction in diameter, but it's what people wanted).


How much shorter is the new L2L compared to the earlier version?


----------



## [email protected]

Pangaea said:


> Why not at least 42mm?


Because the 1970 original was 43.3mm in diameter!


----------



## [email protected]

Pangaea said:


> Why not at least 42mm?


I think that reissuing this watch in the original size is proper. If some still can't wear it, that's life. I have the 45mm polished, no date, old logo version and it fits fine on my 7.7" wrist. There are a number of 36mm watches that I love and can't wear, I don't complain.


----------



## Pangaea

Gosh, not one but two quotes and an explanation point. My tirade is over.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Howdy,
Many years ago I owned an Accutron Railroad watch, IMHO this would be a nice re-issue!


----------



## tayloreuph

ZIPPER79 said:


> Howdy,
> Many years ago I owned an Accutron Railroad watch, IMHO this would be a nice re-issue!











ACCUTRON LEGACY Watch 2sw6b001


The “R.R.-O”, first launched in 1970, has been reimagined as part of the Legacy collection from Accutron. The uniquely faceted stainless steel railroad case design has a crown placement at 4 o’clock, features bold Arabic numerals, a bright white dial, with a 0 at the 12-hour mark to meet...




www.accutronwatch.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSouthernEscapement

Frankly, I think Bulova needs to quit half-assing their space watches. Lunar pilot should be relaunched with mechanical movement and 12 hr counter. In addition, give us a true GMT UHF movement and pop that sucker in an Astronaut reissue. Bulova needs to be showing front and center they were a major part of American space/moon exploration and not just sloppy seconds to Omega on Moon..Sorry rant over..


----------



## ursacava

grenert said:


> How much shorter is the new L2L compared to the earlier version?


Here is a video on YouTube which claims L2L is going to be around 49mm, so 3 or 4mm less than the current model and 2mm less diameter.


----------



## Daniel Hunter

Anyone know when these will be released?


----------



## tayloreuph

Supposedly at the start of the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Hunter

Thank you Sir


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I will keep what I have. I love this watch!


----------



## wwarren

TimeOnTarget said:


> I will keep what I have. I love this watch!
> View attachment 17078668


Love it! Nice photo! What strap is that?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

wwarren said:


> Love it! Nice photo! What strap is that?


The Watch Steward


----------



## wwarren

TimeOnTarget said:


> The Watch Steward


That was my guess. I have one on mine also.


----------



## guspech750

I love both of mine. I just changed both batteries last night. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## aguiloco

I'll buy the new model for sure!


----------



## capilla1

Just checking in. Has this watch been released? I havent seen or read anything since that Watchchris youtube video.


----------



## tayloreuph

Supposed to be soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Try this on social media #notsospeedytuesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

